# Magia por categorías > Magia de Cerca >  Hay algun efecto en magia que se pueda repetir mil veces?

## mago_miko

¿Hola hay algún juego de magia que por mucho que lo repitas no te lo pillan ni haciéndolo 100 veces? si lo hay poner el nombre y donde puedo encontrarlo. Gracias

----------


## Goreneko

No, los juegos que se repiten siempre se hacen poniendo variaciones de una repetición a otra. Y si la repites mucho, pasa de ser magia a ser un puzzle.

----------


## Jaime

No te engañes mago_miko. Todos los juegos de magia tiene un truco, por eso siempre te lo podrán adivinar, no hay juego definitivo si por asi lo podríamos llamarlo, y si lo hubiera solo lo sabría hacer su creador(no se si me explico  :Lol:  ).

----------


## magojuanillo

empieza por hacer juegos matematicos, pero eso si, siempre tienes que poner de tu parte, si no... :twisted:

----------


## si66

Regla básica de la magia:
Nunca repitas los juegos ante el mismo público.

----------


## Flojo

Yo creo que "Adivinacion Constante y Desconcertante" lo puedes hacer mil y una veces delante de la gente sin mas riesgo que se aburran de tu magia, lo cual es un gran riesgo.

De todos modos es un juego de Cartomagia, no de Magia de cerca.

----------


## mago_miko

Hola me puedes decir donde encontrar el juego. gracias a ti y atodos los que me han contestado

----------


## Flojo

En el Canuto. Donde si no?

----------


## BITTOR

Es que ya no solo es porque te descubran el truco sino que podrias reducir al minimo el climax magico; es como ver una pelicula por segunda vez. Si se quiere volver a repetir e incrementar el climax habria que hacer una variante.

----------


## rafa cama

Por otro lado, como decía Romaine en su DVD (más o menos): "Si haces tres producciones de abanicos seguidas, los profanos aplaudirán, y los magos se aburrirán. Si haces cincuenta seguidas, los magos te ovacionarán. Los profanos se habrán ido hace rato."

¿No será mejor hacer 100 juegos distintos?

En fin, saludines.

----------


## mago_miko

si no digo de hacerlo 100 veces digo un juego que no se descubra nunca

----------


## si66

Depende de quien lo haga, pero si un efecto que lo hagas por segunda ves y aunque no te descubran, no consigas llegar al climax necesario o el umplido del efecto no se efectue para uqe hacerlo?.

----------


## shark

> Yo espero que sea de coña, sí.
> 
> Por otro lado, como decía Romaine en su DVD (más o menos): "Si haces tres producciones de abanicos seguidas, los profanos aplaudirán, y los magos se aburrirán. Si haces cincuenta seguidas, los magos te ovacionarán. Los profanos se habrán ido hace rato."
> 
> ¿No será mejor hacer 100 juegos distintos?
> 
> En fin, saludines.


o uno cojonudo y marcharte dejando a todo el mundo queriendo más, y el siguiente dia les aburres con la produccion de 500 abanicos  8-)

----------


## rofman

> Pues así de buenas a primeras, se me ocurren tres: 
> 
> - La multiplicación de los panes y los peces
> - Caminar sobre las aguas (en mar abierto)
> - Resucitar.
> Todos ellos a prueba de espectadores revientatrucos, con la garantía de no haber sido descubiertos en casi 2000 años.
> Todas ellas vienen en el mismo libro, pero ahora mismo no recuerdo el título. A ver si cuando llegue a casa me acuerdo de mirarlo...



 :117: DDDDD


lo he tenido que leer 2 veces porque en la primera pasada hasta pensé que eran juegos de verdad   :Oops:   que ridiculo soy  :roll:

----------


## Jaime

No sé si acabará en Cambalache, pero el comentario de Ravenous, fue buenísimo, estuve un buen rato riendome   :Lol:  
 :117:

----------


## Kal-El

Ok...Ok...

Pero en 2000 años se hicieron 1 sola vez...

----------


## Goreneko

Por favor, ciñámonos al tema...

----------


## Dramagic

Daré una respuesta seria para variar en este hilo.

Cualquier juego bien echo no falla nunca...el secreto?  mucho ensayo, mucha paciencia, algo más de ensayo, constancia y modestia.

----------


## gilbert-magic

Mmm... solo una pregunta:

¿Porque hacer un juego tantas veces?

Estas son 3 razones para no repetir un juego aunque se pueda:

1.Un juego es sorprendente al espectador la primera vez porque no sabe que va a suceder.

2.El juego se haría aburrido al espectador despues de repetido.

3.Existen retos magicos que dan a demostrar la habilidad del mago.

NOTA:el punto tres es por si alguien que quiera repetir un juego imposible para el espectador, y sentirse como el mejor mago...o sera que pidieron un show de 45 min y solo tienes dinero para un juego (que se repita 100 veces!!!)

yo creo que la gente se aburriria no?!!!  :Wink:

----------


## Kal-El

Hay juegos con barajas en mnemonica (creo que se llama y se escribe asi) que se pueden repetir muchas veces...

Simplemente hay que darles un orden especifico y se pueden hacer varias veces el juego de mentalismo carteano, carta mental, adivinaciòn de carta (o como se le quiera llamar) sin sospechas por parte del espectador.

----------


## ign

> Hay juegos con barajas en mnemonica (creo que se llama y se escribe asi) que se pueden repetir muchas veces...
> 
> Simplemente hay que darles un orden especifico y se pueden hacer varias veces el juego de mentalismo carteano, carta mental, adivinaciòn de carta (o como se le quiera llamar) sin sospechas por parte del espectador.


Pero ahí entraríamos en una sucesión de juegos diferentes entre sí, no en el mismo efecto realizado una y otra vez.

Creo que la mayoría de los juegos tienen sutilezas que se harían evidentes en el espectador al verlos por segunda vez, por lo que repetir un efecto inmediatamente es contraproducente. ¿Acaso hay alguien que siempre realice la ambiciosa con el mismo pase? 
Es algo tan obvio, que supongo que de ahí viene el cachondeito por parte de algunos al contestar en este tema. 

¡Un saludo!

----------


## Kal-El

*ign :*

Es verdad que cuando respondi lo hice generalizando. Perdon.

El juego que tome como ejemplo para la respuesta, es siempre el mismo.

Se puede hacer, minimo 52, veces seguidas. 

Aunque te soy sincero no lo he hecho mas de 12 o 13 veces en una misma reunion (cumpleaños de un amigo) es muy raro que te descubran. (para eso hay que ser muuuuy...demasiado evidente).

----------


## ismago

realmente creo que no deverias repetir ningun juego..
pasa  a otro de mayor efecto.. asi no te pediran que repitas el juego anterior...ya que se quedaran con la ultima impresion en sus mentes :shock:

----------


## JokerPKR

No crees que repetir un juego 100 es demasiado aburrido? Un dia te despiertas y yuppiii  voi a hacer mi nuevo juego que me compre ayer, Al dia siguiente yuppiii voi a hacer el juego que me compre anteayer, Al mes siguiente yuppiii voi a hacer el juego que me compre el mes pasado, Aburrido ¿no? Otra cosa, precioso juego y abanico de grinschpun.

----------


## Jorlando

Puestos a repetir, René Lavand repite su juego de "No se puede hacer más lento" tres y cuatro veces seguidas. Eso sí, lo hace cambiando de técnica. Y lo dice el tío: "no se puede hacer más lento, o quizá sí, cambiando de técnica". Supongo que si lo hiciera todas las veces exactamente de la misma manera, el público sospecharía algo. O quizá no, que René es mucho Lavand.

----------


## ziko

Por muy bueno que sea, ala 100 te lo pillan o le veran la logica

sALudos

----------


## MajestiK Lord

se supone que nunca debes hacer el mismo juego ante la misma persona, ya que la primera vez esa persona no sabe ni que haras ni a donde ver ni nada, pero ya la segunda dira queiro ver porque esto aparecio haya y solo se fijara en el punto frio, punto que no quieres que se fije, pero si existen juegos que los puedes repetir, pero obviamente no mas de 100 veces xD por mas despistado que sea el espectador poco a poco le ira hayando logica... y finalmente se perdera el misterio :S salu2

----------


## Nether

Puff. ¿Algo con lo que la gente trague una y otra vez? Eso no existe. O te lo acaban pillando o dejan de hacerte caso porque o ya no les importa lo que hagas o porque llega un punto en que se les puede empezar a crear complejo de tonto.

¿Rutinas redundantes? Pues las hay. Pero no para hacer 100 veces. Y conviene ir cambiando de técnica, tanto para amenizar como para disipar sospechas. Una buena rutina de ambiciosa puede llevar la carta arriba del todo durante muuuucho rato y de las más diversas formas y con muy diferentes técnicas. Y otra muy buena que se la hicieron a un amigo y me estuvo dando la brasa con ello durante semanas fue una rutina de forzajes, que la cosa le empezó pareciendo una curiosidad, luego algo maravilloso y al final acabó rayadísimo(eso sí, partiéndose de risa).

¿Pero una magia infalible incluso a los 100 intentos? Eso, como dice un amigo mio, solo lo sabe hacer Jessica Alba, que siempre tiene el mismo efecto en todos los hombres y no hay quien la pille.

----------


## Tora

Que ganarias con hacerle el mismo truco a la misma persona 100 veces :Confused: 

Suerte :!::!::!:

----------


## petty777

los juegos no se deben hacer mas de una ves a la misma persona al menos que varies la presentacion o que sea un juego matematico

saludos

----------


## charliebulsara

Rene Lavand (especialista en close up) hace cada truco unas 7 u 8 veces por show si te sirve, el efecto visual es el mismo siempre pero en cada repeticion lo realiza de distintas formas, utilizando un mecanismo de sincronizacion bastante bueno, podes buscarlo en "close up artistry" suerte

----------


## Inherent

A lo mejor la pregunta original se puede referir también, a si has hecho un juego a tus amiguetes, y ellos por ahora son tu único público, en la siguiente sesión es conveniente intentar el mismo juego o no, o uno parecido. Ejemplo : el otro día hice rotular una carta elegida al azar, y dicha carta es la única sobre la que aparecía pintada en el dorso una varita mágica. La persona a la que se lo hice me dijo que fue el juego que más le gustó, de modo que en la siguiente sesión es de esperar que quiera algo parecido. 

Supongo que dicha persona ya tendrá alguna teoría de cuál puede ser el secreto. Lo divertido ahora será variar el truco, sin avisar al comienzo que va a ser el mismo juego pero sabiendo que van a estar atentos a determinadas cosas . De momento ya me dió una pista, me preguntó ... "tiene algo que ver el color de rotulador que he elegido?". Alguna maldad habrá que preparar al respecto  :Wink1:

----------


## Mecachis

" No hagáis juegos nuevos a la misma gente, haced los mismos juegos a gente diferente"..... ¡¡Que razón tenía!!! ¿Quien....?
saludos

----------


## Jog

Card Toon!!! Yo no me canso de hacerlo, la gente no se cansa de verlo, es genial!!!!!!!!!!!!!1 Cada vez que voy a cualquier lugar me lo piden, y como que se ponen tristes si no lo llevo...

----------


## Inherent

> Card Toon!!! Yo no me canso de hacerlo, la gente no se cansa de verlo, es genial!!!!!!!!!!!!!1 Cada vez que voy a cualquier lugar me lo piden, y como que se ponen tristes si no lo llevo...


De ese efecto es más chula la versión en que está el monigote pintado en la baraja... hay por ahí una versión con un mago perfectamente dibujado , con un baul del que sale la carta, que le quita encanto....

----------


## ignoto

Error.

Me equivoqué, pretendía responder en otra parte.

----------


## charliebulsara

Para cada truco o juego tenes , la tecnica o metodo, y el efecto o presentacion, si utilizas varios metodos para la misma presentacion, para la gente va a ser el mismo juego y se aburre y ademas te arriezgas a que te pillen el metodo, en cambio si usas un metodo, y podes hacer la presentacion de varias formas, la gente vera distintos juegos. es mas conveniente

----------


## susilin27

yo nunca repitiria un mismo juego mas de 2 veces seguidas aunque me lo pidieran mejor hacer varios juegos que uno igual.....

----------


## Trus

Hay juegos automáticos que se pueden repetir y no te los cojerán...

pero merece más la pena hacerlo la primera vez, e incluso otra más, pero fallar aposta en la 3º...

las cosas más de una vez, suelen aburrir.

----------


## charliebulsara

Bien, lo malo no es repetir el mismo juego, lo malo es que el publico lo vea del esa forma, muchos magos repiten un juego, cambiando el metodo y la presentacion (la parte visible) y no se nota. incluso en seminarios magicos y libros de ilusionsmo lo avalan, ppero realmente se tiene que ver ante los espectadores como unjuego distino, evitando toda posibilidad de exposicion de la repeticion

----------


## humorymagia

Hombre hay juegos que ganas mas efecto si se repiten... me explico... una carta elegida al azar que se pierde por dentro de la baraja y chas.. esta en el lomo, pero bueno da igual, porque esta vez se mezcla y chas otra vez esta en el lomo, pero claro, si ahora mezclamos y cortamos... y chas... otra vez en el lomo... pues es un juego que siempre que se repite gana efecto!!! creo que hay un juego ya con una rutina parecida..

Pero por norma general, no se repiten juegos!!!

Saludos,

----------


## rofman

> Iniciado por Jog
> 
> Card Toon!!! Yo no me canso de hacerlo, la gente no se cansa de verlo, es genial!!!!!!!!!!!!!1 Cada vez que voy a cualquier lugar me lo piden, y como que se ponen tristes si no lo llevo...
> 
> 
> De ese efecto es más chula la versión en que está el monigote pintado en la baraja... hay por ahí una versión con un mago perfectamente dibujado , con un baul del que sale la carta, que le quita encanto....



Aunque sea un post antiguo comentaré que la mejor version es la mia :P

Lo podeis ver por algun post de aquí que colgue el video!!!

----------


## hydros

Yo creo que no se debe repetir un efecto por mucho q el efecto sea automatico porque aunque no lo pillen see aburriran eso si es cierto q como ya decian si lo aces con pequeñas variaciones (o grandes depende del juego) eso seria otra cosa

----------


## kubik

yo siempre uso cardtoon 2 veces seguidas... porque pienso q incrementa el efecto ya que es muy corto... ademas la gente piensa q el espectador siempre elige la misma carta. pero tampoc lo ago mas de 2 veces... cndo termino la segunda vez, lo guardo en la caja y sigo con otro juego

----------


## marcoayon

Pues mira, yo he hecho hasta en mas de una ocasión "El cochecito" de Tamariz y no lo han pillado, es mas el climax es siempre de lo mejor. Aunque comparto la opinion de muchos en que un mismo efecto no se debe repetir mas de una vez.

Es importante tambien usar una buena misdirection, con una buena misdirection logras hazañas increibles

----------


## facuelmago

Salvo quizas algun matematico muy bueno, no es conveniente.

Digamos, lo que se hace es cambiarle la presentación, yo tengo una rutina musical de ases, que se hace cuatro o cinco veces el mismo efecto, pero cambio los pases,

----------

